# Fisher Minuet Mount Wiring



## RoseMan806 (Mar 7, 2005)

2005 Dodge RAM 2500 5.7Hemi
Fisher mm plow with three plug set up.
Truck side is using a four port iso module. 
I just installed the wiring myself(came off of a ford). My truck had a plow originally, but it was removed before I bought it so the installation was fairly straigh forward. Right now when I hook everything up the plow functions up, down, left, and right. The problem is with the plow disconnected I lost my passenger side low beam truck headlight (high beam works) and with the plow connected passenger side low beam plow light does not work(high beam works) I swapped headlight harness and the problem with the truck moved to the opposite side so I don't think there are any broken wires. I also got a "lamp out" indicator on my dash leading me to believe I had an open circuit somewhere. I did notice I have a plug near the fuses under the hood that does not have anything plugged into it. I did some searching and I either need a dust cap or a configuration plug installed. I hope it is simple as that. For right now I disconnected the fisher headlight harness's, plugged the Dodge harness back in and my lights on the truck are working fine. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

i sorta had the same prob on my 04 2500. the pass low beam was out but high beam was good. the lamp out indicator did not come on tho. come to find out the light wire on the truck side (it plugs into port 2 of the module). inside the plug itself i believe a wire was loose cuz i put pressure on the wires goin into the plug and the lights worked fine. since there was no way to open the plug itself and fix it. i had a spare light wire harnes plugged it in and was all fixed. hope this is of some help.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

Reconnect the Fisher head lamp harnesses and then go to where the configuration plug should be, there are three prongs in there, the center prong is the common, jump a wire from the center prong to one of the outside prongs to see which one works for your truck then when you get a configuration plug you will know how to set the plug up and this will let you know if that is the problem.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes but if it came off a ford you will need to be switching the yellow and blue wires.As well as jumping the config plug. 
Please look at page 10 it will tell you how to switch from hb1 to hb5 you will need to do this for it to work correctly. http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdf/28561.04_052407.pdf
And If you still cant figure it out drive it to my shop and I will help you


----------



## RoseMan806 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## RoseMan806 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Fixed*

Took the advice and reconnected all wiring. The problem was the missing configuration plug. All lights and signals are working properly. Thanks for the help.



brad96z28;1486546 said:


> Yes but if it came off a ford you will need to be switching the yellow and blue wires.As well as jumping the config plug.
> Please look at page 10 it will tell you how to switch from hb1 to hb5 you will need to do this for it to work correctly. http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdf/28561.04_052407.pdf
> And If you still cant figure it out drive it to my shop and I will help you


----------

